# It's official my dog hates boxers and..



## lauren43

Overly submissive dogs. We are currently sitting outside the dog park hoping the boxer will leave. She is both a boxer and very submissive. So Avery feels he needs to obcess over her and then basically seek her out and harrass her. I hate having a picky dog!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers

This may sound strange, but it might not be Boxers. I was at a show earlier this year and there was a Beagle giving Duke the worst stink eye and barking. It turns the dog was attacked by a Ridgback so she was afraid of tan dogs. As soon as she saw he was a Boxer though she was fine. Has he ever had a problem with dogs that look like Boxers?

And an overly submissive Boxer...that is so not the correct temperament for a Boxer.


----------



## lauren43

I guess it could be something else, but every time there is a boxer around he seems to pick them out. No bad experiences that I know of but he does go to daycare. But usually if theres a dog that drops to the ground when he approaches he won't leave them alone either, he'll just keep pushing them down..


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

You know, Dude picks out the huskies. Always the huskies. He doesn't start fights or anything but he is overly interested in them no matter what color they are. He also LOVES yellow dog. Male or female, long hair or short hair. As long as it's yellow he LOOOVES it. Hahaha. 

I have had him since he was 8 weeks old so, as far as I know, he has never had a bad run in with a husky.


----------



## CorgiPaws

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> And an overly submissive Boxer...that is so not the correct temperament for a Boxer.


That was my exact thought, too. 

Whoever said dogs don't discriminate or hold grudges... lied. lol
Annie hates hates hates Border Collies and anything that looks similar, and none... NONE... of my dogs like yellow labs.


----------



## Little Brown Jug

Boone is the same way. He doesn't like Boxers, he had a bad run in with one when he was 5 months old, there was a huge (100lb+) Boxer with no manners what so ever, not aggressive but very hyper, playful and rough. The owner just let him do whatever at the park stood far back and watched. Poo,r then 25lb Boone, didn't stand a chance when the Boxer turned to him. I attempted to get Boone out of there and the Boxer ended up knocking me over, Boone took off but I couldn't get up, the Boxer just kept pouncing on me. Other owners came over and one guy actually grabbed the dog and literally threw him off me then ripped the owner a new one. Friend has a very submissive Beagle/Lab mix, but she's only submissive to Boone and constantly goes over to him, licking his muzzle, rolling over, peeing etc. Boone harrasses her to no end. 

After Drifter passed anytime Boone saw any black, Lab like dog he'd get so excited. I guess he thought it was Drifter. He would be so dissappointed when it turned out to not be Drift. He's not so bad now but still gets a little excited at times.


----------



## Savage Destiny

Why is your dog even AT a dog park if he is "picky" about other dogs?


----------



## Caty M

My dogs don't like boxers either, but just because their play styles don't generally mesh. Most of the boxers I've met are very excited and quite rough when they play- not a good match for a little iggy (who tend to be on the timid side!). Most of the bully/boxer types they generally avoid.


----------



## xchairity_casex

Why do you say he "doesnt like"? it sounds to me like he likes them very much as he is constantly pestering them to assert himself over.
Cesar is the same way, he intimidates other dogs with his approach makes other dogs uncomfortable sometimes because he stares intently at them in the face while approaching not stalking he just puffs up and runs towards them stareing when the other dog cowers a little he will climb all over them and pester them to play. i just give him a verbal correction for getting carried away and hes learning how to tone it down very well he used to attempt mounting all other dogs he came across now he doesnt. i suspect that for Cesar being nueterd young while still being young plays a big role, doesnt understand the meaning of having manners.


----------



## lauren43

Savage Destiny said:


> Why is your dog even AT a dog park if he is "picky" about other dogs?


I'm not sure if your intending to come off rude but it sure feels that way.

My dog is rude more then anything. He gets growly and pushy. He has never fought or even snapped at another dog. The reality is he makes other dogs' owners uncomfortable. And when they baby their dog he just becomes more obnoxious. I'm on him all the time, I give him time outs but he's stubborn, so we sat outside the park for a bit. When that dog left he did great no issues once so ever and we stayed for over an hour..


----------



## xchairity_casex

i see nothing wrong with him being at the dog park, how else is he gonna learn to respect other dogs while playing/interacting.
keep up the time outs, let him know that that behavior is unacceptible. verbal corrections are enough for Cesar because, well hes more sensative to when i say enough he knows i mean enough right now not 10 min from now.

dogs dont learn not to do somthing by avoiding it


----------



## Savage Destiny

lauren43 said:


> I'm not sure if your intending to come off rude but it sure feels that way.
> 
> My dog is rude more then anything. He gets growly and pushy. He has never fought or even snapped at another dog. The reality is he makes other dogs' owners uncomfortable. And when they baby their dog he just becomes more obnoxious. I'm on him all the time, I give him time outs but he's stubborn, so we sat outside the park for a bit. When that dog left he did great no issues once so ever and we stayed for over an hour..


So, you have a dog that looks like a bully breed growling at other dogs and freaking people out. Awesome. 

I will never be able to understand why people insist on bringing dogs that have inappropriate dog behavior- like being a pushy, growling, obnoxious brat- to dog parks. It's mind boggling. And then your dog looks like a breed people are already scared of, and is being banned all over the world, and somehow in your alternate version of reality, this is okay. 

And we WONDER why our breed is being banned. Holy crap.


----------



## lauren43

I think you are being overly dramatic. What do you want me to do be a shut in? I myself am not a fan of dog parks but I usually go on off times when no one is there as I do not have a fenced in yard. This weekend my dog and I were bored. If my dog were going after people or balantely attacking other dogs that would be one thing but he's not.

And I personally do not see the difference between him going to the dog park and him going to daycare. At least I can actually see him interact at the dog park...when he's at daycare I'm practically blind.

And my dog was not like that to ANY other dog in the park. I'm not sure why I feel the need to defend myself I know I would never do anything to perpetuate a stereotype. 

Please tell me where in the "dog owner manual" it says that your dog must love every other dog in the world in order to take it out into the public. First and foremost it is very unlikely you will find a dog that loves every single dog it meets, dogs are first and foremost individuals regardless of breed and should be treated as such. Do you love every person you meet? No. So why do we expect that of our dogs?

I can assure you the breed is not being banned because of owners like myself. I am a responsible dog owner and I do everything in my power to make sure my dog has a happy healthy life.


----------



## Savage Destiny

So a dog park is literally your ONLY OPTION to get your dog exercise? Give me a break. My dogs don't go to dog parks and they probably get a lot more exercise than your dog. We don't have a fenced in yard either. I take my dogs out places where there aren't other people or dogs, so they can run, swim, play, etc. I take the time to exercise them instead of sitting on my butt at a dog park watching them wander around and behave inappropriately to other dogs. 

You ARE perpetuating a stereotype. You said yourself that he makes people uncomfortable with his behavior- as they SHOULD be, since he's showing aggressive behavior. You're the lady with the "Pit Bull" at the dog park who lets her dog stand there and growl at other dogs, push them around, and be obnoxious. 

Bully breeds don't belong at dog parks period. Especially not ones that are "picky" and display aggressive behaviors towards other dogs.


----------



## Celt

Hmm, if pushy, obnoxious behavior is a reason to keep a dog away from dogparks then i wouldn't be able to take Scotty (an Italian greyhound) because he has a passionate hatred of chows (with no reason). He'll run barking at them, bouncing around them like an annoying windup toy. Of course that only happens if he spots the chow first because he's got a terrific leave it and away. No i don't take my annoying brat and his Highness to the park just for exercise. For them it's a chance to stretch their legs in a way that i can't provide without the space of a dogpark. It also is a place where they can socialize "on their own" which is important because iggies are most often fairly timid of new people/dogs. I don't sit on my rump either, I use the oppurtunity to get more exercise for myself and to meet like minded people.


----------



## xchairity_casex

Savage Destiny said:


> You ARE perpetuating a stereotype. You said yourself that he makes people uncomfortable with his behavior- as they SHOULD be, since he's showing aggressive behavior. You're the lady with the "Pit Bull" at the dog park who lets her dog stand there and growl at other dogs, push them around, and be obnoxious.
> 
> Bully breeds don't belong at dog parks period. Especially not ones that are "picky" and display aggressive behaviors towards other dogs.


Aggressive behavior???:wacko:


----------



## Savage Destiny

xchairity_casex said:


> Aggressive behavior???:wacko:


Yes, growling is definitely aggressive behavior. 

And no, pushy rude dogs shouldn't be at dog parks. It's a recipe for disaster. One day some dog will decide they won't put up with that crap, and there'll be a dog fight.


----------



## lauren43

Growling is not aggressive behavior.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers

Savage Destiny said:


> So a dog park is literally your ONLY OPTION to get your dog exercise? Give me a break. My dogs don't go to dog parks and they probably get a lot more exercise than your dog. We don't have a fenced in yard either. I take my dogs out places where there aren't other people or dogs, so they can run, swim, play, etc. I take the time to exercise them instead of sitting on my butt at a dog park watching them wander around and behave inappropriately to other dogs.
> 
> You ARE perpetuating a stereotype. You said yourself that he makes people uncomfortable with his behavior- as they SHOULD be, since he's showing aggressive behavior. You're the lady with the "Pit Bull" at the dog park who lets her dog stand there and growl at other dogs, push them around, and be obnoxious.
> 
> Bully breeds don't belong at dog parks period. Especially not ones that are "picky" and display aggressive behaviors towards other dogs.


Boxers are a bully breed. Just because a breed is a bully breed means nothing. It isn't something to be feared. Bullies can be super nice or mean. It's not a breed thing.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers

lauren43 said:


> Growling is not aggressive behavior.


I agree with this. There's so many different kind of growls. Duke gets super excited when playing and he'll do his half a woo-woo and then a growl to get you to pay attention and throw his toy. He is super vocal when he gets excited.


----------



## lauren43

Savage Destiny said:


> So a dog park is literally your ONLY OPTION to get your dog exercise? Give me a break. My dogs don't go to dog parks and they probably get a lot more exercise than your dog. We don't have a fenced in yard either. I take my dogs out places where there aren't other people or dogs, so they can run, swim, play, etc. I take the time to exercise them instead of sitting on my butt at a dog park watching them wander around and behave inappropriately to other dogs.
> 
> You ARE perpetuating a stereotype. You said yourself that he makes people uncomfortable with his behavior- as they SHOULD be, since he's showing aggressive behavior. You're the lady with the "Pit Bull" at the dog park who lets her dog stand there and growl at other dogs, push them around, and be obnoxious.
> 
> Bully breeds don't belong at dog parks period. Especially not ones that are "picky" and display aggressive behaviors towards other dogs.


No I did not say the dog park is my only option for Avery to get exercise. Like I said before I go there mostly on off times because I like my dog to be able to run free in a fenced in area, besides there and my parents house those are the only two fenced in areas he has. And no I do not go there to just sit on my butt. I find it very offensive that you are assuming you know me. You have no idea who I am or what I do with my dog. You don't know if your dog gets more exercise than mine and I do not appreciate the assumption. Just because I decided to go there on one Sunday when I knew it would be more busy than I usually like does not mean that's the only place I take my dog. He goes every where with me, I hate leaving him behind.

And you really should get your dog behavior facts straight. Growling can be an aggressive behavior but it is not ALWAYS an aggressive behavior. He growls at me when we are sitting in the bed room, its his way to talk. He also can be a very growly player with both me and other dogs, that does not make him aggressive. Its the volume of his growls that make people uncomfortable, and most people don't seem to understand that doesn't mean he is going to hurt their dog because most people do not fully understand dog behavior, and in my opinion that is the most important thing when going to a place where other dogs are present.


----------



## lauren43

Just a few pictures of this dog that shouldn't be allowed in public.

This was taken that day









Running free at Jamesville Beach Park









At the dog park alone, just me and Avery









At a Rescue event









A scenic park we walked to from home (a lot farther than I thought I would be lol)









Lovin' the water bowl at the dog park, again most likely alone or with 1-2 other dogs









Jamesville Beach with his best friend









Running at Onondaga Park Way with my sister









Avery and I at Green Lakes









Taking it all in at Clark's Reservation


----------



## lauren43

Boy he is being very aggressive in this video (and yes some of the growling is me)


While I agree that dog parks suck and I am not a huge fan of them, they do serve a purpose. And while I under the reasoning that says "bully breeds" should not go to dog parks, I feel that further perpetuates a stereotype. Your talking about them being banned in certain areas, while you have mentally banned them from dog parks. That's singling them out. Aren't we supposed to be convincing people they are just like other dogs, that they are not to be feared. But then we turn around and say they also shouldn't go to dog parks or be left alone with other pets.


----------



## GoingPostal

lauren43 said:


> And while I under the reasoning that says "bully breeds" should not go to dog parks, I feel that further perpetuates a stereotype. Your talking about them being banned in certain areas, while you have mentally banned them from dog parks. That's singling them out. Aren't we supposed to be convincing people they are just like other dogs, that they are not to be feared. But then we turn around and say they also shouldn't go to dog parks or be left alone with other pets.


If I tell someone not to leave their greyhound loose with their rabbit or kitty, is it because they are dangerous and should be feared? If I warn someone not to let their terrier play with their ferret or mice, it is because they are dangerous? I know multiple people who left dogs unattended with penned goats who they promptly killed and ate, are they dangerous? No, they are dogs, doing what man created them to do. Pit bulls were created to fight other dogs and honestly if you'd ever seen the intensity and quickness they can go from fine to trying to kill each other I doubt you'd let one play at a dog park either, much less leave them together alone.


----------



## JLeigh

I don't have a Bully breed, and I'm not saying anyone should or shouldn't take their Bully to the dog park. In my county there is at least one off-leash dog park where you cannot bring your Pit unless they are on a 4 ft. or less leash, and they are wearing a bright orange collar. All it will take is a couple of people complaining about an aggressive Pit (whether it's aggressive or not) and the same thing will happen at the other parks. It's a shame, it really is. All the Pits I've met have been beautiful, sweet and loving animals.


----------



## lauren43

Going postal, I agree and I disagree. Perhaps your right if I'd experienced a fight I'd feel differently. But it was not the point of this thread to consider the dos and don'ts of "bully breed" ownership and there will always be more than one perspective. 

I can definately see both sides. I just don't know where I stand.


----------



## xchairity_casex

lauren43 said:


>


OMG! how do you feel safe with such an aggressive dog! (Sarcasm)


----------



## meggels

Love the pictures lol. He's such a pretty boy.


Abbie used to gravitate to boxers, in a good way, because that's what she grew up with lol.


----------



## Savage Destiny

lauren43 said:


> Going postal, I agree and I disagree. Perhaps your right if I'd experienced a fight I'd feel differently. But it was not the point of this thread to consider the dos and don'ts of "bully breed" ownership and there will always be more than one perspective.
> 
> I can definately see both sides. I just don't know where I stand.


If you'd bothered to do any research at all about bully breeds, you'd find that every single respectable source advises not to take them to dog parks. Because everything is fine and dandy with bull breeds at dog parks... until the day it ISN'T and multiple people witness your dog tearing into another. 

Especially since your dog DOES growl at other dogs- which in this case I AM classifying as aggressive behavior since you said it is rude, pushy, etc. Play growling is an entirely different ball game, that is NOT what he is doing according to YOU. Someday a dog is going to call yours on his crap, and you'll have a nasty fight on your hands. 

But have fun going to dog parks anyway.


----------



## lauren43

I disagree. My dog has had dogs "call him on his crap" and he backs down or runs away. Say what ever you will at the end of the day I know my dog you do not. You can assume all you want but it's exactly that an assumption.

And I have done my research. I know what the general consensus is on bully breeds and dog parks, I have been volunteering with rescue for at least 4 years now. I also know how they feel about other dogs, having two females together, spaying and neutering..and so on. It doesn't mean I agree with everything I've heard.


----------



## nupe

Just a little off topic here or maybe not....I take Buddy out to a park here in Queens, Ny...that has a big Tennis court...when no one is in there I take him in shut the gate and just let him run until he gets tired...playing fetch with him with a tennis ball...I definitely do not like dog parks, because you never know what owner and what dog will show up!!....some owners think they have their dog under control until they DONT!!...Just saying!


----------



## lovemydogsalways

My BC hates German Shepherds. No idea why, but I know of three(old boss's pup, friends female, one that used to run loose around out neighborhood sometimes, oh and the place I worked boarded and I would have Patch there sometimes in a kennel alone like the rest anytime I let the GS's out to go oustide she would jump at the kennel making a god awful high pitched bark, growl.) that she goes nuts when she sees. Hackles up and barking. So yeah I am pretty sure she hates GS's and I do think they discriminate. I do not know of any run ins she has ever had with a GS to make her hate them. She did get attacked by a black Lab when we had just recently adopted her 8 years ago.


----------



## Georgiapeach

I have a sweet as pie boxer, and I have not taken him to a dog park. Boxers play VERY differently than most other dogs. They're very vocal and very physical when they play - they play best with their own kind, IMHO, boxing, slamming into each other, and wrestling. That doesn't mean they're aggressive, in the true sense of the word. Because their play style is so different, many other dogs misinterpret it and sometimes leads to a fight, which I'd rather avoid. 

My terrier mix and my poodle refuse to play with my boxer for this reason, and they light into him if he even starts his rough play with them. Fortunately, he takes their corrections seriously and backs off - not so sure what would happen around a lot of strange dogs, and don't want to find out...


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers

Georgiapeach said:


> I have a sweet as pie boxer, and I have not taken him to a dog park. Boxers play VERY differently than most other dogs. They're very vocal and very physical when they play - they play best with their own kind, IMHO, boxing, slamming into each other, and wrestling. That doesn't mean they're aggressive, in the true sense of the word. Because their play style is so different, many other dogs misinterpret it and sometimes leads to a fight, which I'd rather avoid.
> 
> My terrier mix and my poodle refuse to play with my boxer for this reason, and they light into him if he even starts his rough play with them. Fortunately, he takes their corrections seriously and backs off - not so sure what would happen around a lot of strange dogs, and don't want to find out...


Totally agree with how Boxers play. They look like they're fighting most of the time, but it's just how they play. We took Duke to a park twice. Both were pretty crowded. He'd try playing his way and then realized no other dog would and played normally. I wouldn't hesitate to take him. He'll figure it out.


----------



## Sprocket

lauren43 said:


> Just a few pictures of this dog that shouldn't be allowed in public.
> 
> This was taken that day


You get NEWFIES at your dog park!!!! I am so jealous!!!


----------



## xchairity_casex

I let Cesar play with other dogs, even smaller dogs even though hes like a big bully and likes to pester I control how far he goes with it, sometiems he tries to mount and knock other dogs over, sometimes he will chase them around pushing his butt into there faces and generaly CAN make them uncomfortable but I monitor not only HIM but how the other dogs are feeling about it if they are begining to back up or look nervous i call Cesar to tone it down and he does.
would i never allow him to play with other dogs due to his behavior NO because I control it and i monitor i never have a chit chat with the other owner and ignore him if i have to stop him im not embarressed of being rude and cutting them off mid sentance to tell Cesar to knock it off.


----------



## Unosmom

Uno dislikes boxers as well, but I think it has more to do with the energy level rather than a breed. He does not like dominant, jumpy dogs that get in his face which unfortunately is the case with a lot of dogs at the dog park. I also noticed that he doesn't like long haired dark colored dogs that are larger then him.


----------



## Javadoo

Java hates boxers...she's been attacked by 3 of them in 2 separate incidents.


----------



## malluver1005

Poor boxers! Aspen doesn't like them either...also because they are too jumpy/dominant and in your face. He also hates it when a dog bullies another dog, then he runs in the middle to defend the poor dog. Luckily, we don't deal with any of this anymore because he hasn't been to a dog park in years, and probably never will.


----------



## Sprocket

Gunner loves boxers. He loves any dog that is willing to chase him or wrestle.


----------



## catahoulamom

Finnigan doesn't really like any brancheosephalic breed, I think it's a mixture of the excitable personality and sounds they make, plus their play style is very different from his. We don't to to dog parks because my dogs aren't the happy-go-lucky type that get along with every dog they meet, even if they did people in Miami are dumb and have no idea what dog park ettiquette is so we probably wouldn't go anyways. We went when he was younger but two obese, hyper active boxers (who wore their prong collars while they were in the park) kept trying to hump my dogs and so got into a fight with their owner and left because she refused to control her dogs and I knew mine would end up getting sick of it and would start a fight. Ironically we found out a couple months later that she lives a couple streets down from us, we were walking by her house and the two dogs busted out the front door and charged at us. I love boxers but I think they too many people get them and don't properly train or exercise them so they end up being obnoxious and rude.


----------



## Piglet44

I was googling the issue and I am having the same problem as many people on here.

I have an English Staffy (52lbs) with an almost pathological hate for Boxers without obvious reason (at first). As a puppy we always took him to a big dog park to socialize him and with all shapes and sizes of dogs (he thinks he is a Great Dane somedays). Now 2 years later we had to stop taking him to the parks because he keeps being aggressive towards Boxers (male, female, puppy, or adult). We were thinking back to all the times and it finally clicked that as a puppy there were a few Boxers that tended to "pick on him". The Boxers were trying to be playful but they tended to bounce and step on his head (boxing?). The really interesting thing is that we tried to introduce him to a dog my sister brought home from the spca and he immediately started snarling. We assumed the dog was a pit or staffy mix (the dog's head especially looks bully breed). In the end a trip the vet revealed that they think he is at least 1/4 Boxer or more. That made it clear its a hatred of the breed and not just something the dog did to offend him.

In the end its not the Boxer breed thats at fault. I dont recall any of them ever being aggressive, they just wanted to play. Owners may not be aware that the Boxers bounciness is not always fun for other dogs. Just like I have to make sure my little four legged battering ram doesnt go trying to use other dogs (and people) like bowling pins when he runs up to say hi.


----------



## kevin bradley

Savage Destiny said:


> If you'd bothered to do any research at all about bully breeds, you'd find that every single respectable source advises not to take them to dog parks. Because everything is fine and dandy with bull breeds at dog parks... until the day it ISN'T and multiple people witness your dog tearing into another.
> 
> Especially since your dog DOES growl at other dogs- which in this case I AM classifying as aggressive behavior since you said it is rude, pushy, etc. Play growling is an entirely different ball game, that is NOT what he is doing according to YOU. Someday a dog is going to call yours on his crap, and you'll have a nasty fight on your hands.
> 
> But have fun going to dog parks anyway.


Tend to agree but you know what?

You could soften your approach out here and gain more.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

kevin bradley said:


> Tend to agree but you know what?
> 
> You could soften your approach out here and gain more.


Agree with you Kevin. We can express our opinion without been rude. In the other side, I can see she is a responsible owner and she knows her dog, better than anyone else.
I don't like Dog Parks at all, specially for diseases that my dogs can catch there and I am not a fan of every year vaccinations. The difference, I have a nice fenced back yard, live in a curl de sac and surraunded for a lot of parks, lakes and mountains, so I don't need a Dog Park.


----------



## kevin bradley

I have mixed feelings about dog parks. I just wouldn't take my Dogs there. They are just a recipe for trouble for ANY breed in my opinion. Pits and bully's bring about their own dynamics mainly because of human prejudice and admittedly some dog agression tendency(maybe?... I hate saying an entire breed is dog agressive).

But overall, letting your Dogs go free in an area with a bunch of Dogs they don't know or have never been around... probably not a good idea. 

HOWEVER, if there is ONE common theme out here its this.... 99% of us LOVE our Dogs IMMENSELY and for that reason I think we should respect each other even if we don't always agree.


----------



## Savage Destiny

kevin bradley said:


> Tend to agree but you know what?
> 
> You could soften your approach out here and gain more.


Yes, quote the post I made after a bunch of people argued with me that it's totally fine to take breeds known for dog issues to dog parks, and that furthermore her dog that was actually making people uncomfortable was not being aggressive, his growling was just "talking". And then give ME the lecture.


----------



## kevin bradley

was that a Lecture?


----------



## lauren43

Regardless as to whether or not we agree I have to agree with Kevin. You always come off angry and rude, and if you read back your first response comes off that way. And you just kept coming back badgering me about my dog and how I exercise him, assuming you knew everything about me just from this one little post. While I know we both love bully breeds we are never going to see eye to eye on every issue. 

I have not brought my dog to the park in months probably since this post. And the only way I'd ever bring him back is on a quiet day when only 1 or 2 dogs are in there. And the only reason I'd go at this point is because its a fenced in area where dogs are actually allowed. I will not test fate. I just think he acts out around me, he goes to daycare with no issues...My dog is not aggressive, I hate that term, he's just special (and I mean that as mentally slow)...


----------



## Savage Destiny

lauren43 said:


> Regardless as to whether or not we agree I have to agree with Kevin. You always come off angry and rude, and if you read back your first response comes off that way. And you just kept coming back badgering me about my dog and how I exercise him, assuming you knew everything about me just from this one little post. While I know we both love bully breeds we are never going to see eye to eye on every issue.
> 
> I have not brought my dog to the park in months probably since this post. And the only way I'd ever bring him back is on a quiet day when only 1 or 2 dogs are in there. And the only reason I'd go at this point is because its a fenced in area where dogs are actually allowed. I will not test fate. I just think he acts out around me, he goes to daycare with no issues...My dog is not aggressive, I hate that term, he's just special (and I mean that as mentally slow)...


I come off as angry because I am. I'm tired of having this argument with people and tired of people doing dumb things with their dogs and getting my breed banned. I still stand by my stance that dog parks are definitely not the only way to exercise a dog, especially not one that has issues with other dogs, and _especially_ not a dog of a breed in danger of being banned over one incident. 

Glad to hear you're not taking him anymore though.


----------

